# Moca and Comcast Triple Play Coexist?



## taynt3d (Apr 4, 2010)

Moca newbie here. 

Upgrading my Tivo (from TiVo HD), just got a new RoamioPlus along with a new house. I've done some research around these parts, and think I know how to get a moca network up with the Plus and brand new coax in the new house. 

Comcast is supposedly coming out to install the triple play (call me a fool) tomorrow, but I had a couple of fundamental questions about Moca networking...

Can Moca coexist with Comcast phone, cable tv, and Internet all going over the same coax in house?

Does the Moca bridge in the Plus serve any device on my coax via moca adapter to Ethernet (or does it only serve Moca to the TiVo Mini)? For example, my PC could be hard wired to Internet via the TiVo, correct?

-- Thanks!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

taynt3d said:


> Moca newbie here.
> 
> Upgrading my Tivo (from TiVo HD), just got a new RoamioPlus along with a new house. I've done some research around these parts, and think I know how to get a moca network up with the Plus and brand new coax in the new house.
> 
> ...


I have Comcast triple play and MoCA is working without problems, the TiVo MoCA first bridge gets MoCA an IP address from your router, you could use a 2nd MoCA equipped TiVo to connect your PC I guess, it does work for my smart HDTV.


----------



## taynt3d (Apr 4, 2010)

Great news on the first piece, thanks!

I'm still a little confused on the bridge part. I thought the TiVo would create a bridge to my LAN that any device on my coax could potentially use. So, for example, I could have a couple of minis running, and a PC running, and an Xbox running, all in different rooms but all using the coax via moca, getting onto the LAN and getting IPs and out onto the internet via the TiVo bridge? Is that not correct? I know I could do that with a moca enabled router or a router going into a stand alone bridge, I was assuming I could do that using the Tivo's bridge? Not sure why you mention a second TiVo (which I don't have and don't want beyond a couple of minis).

Thanks for your help!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

There are 2 ways to set up a moca network:

The Plus can be used as a moca bridge for other devices (basically any device, not just Minis) if it's connected to the router via ethernet.

Or, if the Plus is not within an ethernet cable's reach of the router, a moca adapter can be placed at the router/modem to establish the moca network, and then all devices (the Plus, Minis, consoles connected via moca adapter, etc.) will all be clients.


----------



## taynt3d (Apr 4, 2010)

Good news, I have it all working, feeding my PC hard wired Internet via Moca from the Plus! Good thing too because my wifi wouldn't reach downstairs to my office. 

Follow up question though, does the adaptek moca adapter pass through moca on its coax out? Seems like no, which is kind of a stupid design in my opinion. That would negate my need to use yet another splitter once I move to a Mini downstairs (because I need the Ethernet for my pc and printer plus the coax hookup for the mini.


----------

